# Upgading the Hard Drive on a Tivo HD



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Sorry if this has already been asked but I checked post and couldn't find anything.

I will be getting a Tivo HD soon which is only about 160hrs

Will I be able to upgrade to a larger "A" drive?
I would think that would be easier since I don't think you can add a "B" drive to it.
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Right now I have a Series II 80hr and I dropped another 80gb HD into it years ago and I have had no problems but I read at that time you could not change the size of "A" drive and the added drive had to be the same size.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can upgrade the THD just like any other box (except it uses SATA drives like the S3 so you'll need a PC with a SATA connection or some sort of IDE->SATA converter). Check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=360676


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks for the link.

I will need that and that process looks much easier then the way I did it last time.


One more question

Is there a way you can just use 'Ghost' to copy the image over to a larger hard drive?


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Debbie25 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I will need that and that process looks much easier then the way I did it last time.
> 
> ...


You can "Ghost" and you can make an exact copy of the drive but you can't expand Tivo recording capacity.

You will have to use Mfslive Linux Boot CD mfstools->mfsadd or Winmfs->mfsadd
Using mfstools or Winmfs is much faster as well.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

That's what I kinda thought but wanted to make sure, thx


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Also just to make sure

A standard SATA hard drive will work, correct?

Because I see that there are:
SATA 3.0Gb/s
SATA I
SATA II
Serial ATA150

I know that SATA and Serial... are the same but didn't know what the numbers meant

I would also think a 7200 RPM would be better then a 10,000 RPM because it wouldn't run as hot.... Is this correct?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Any of those drives should work. Serial ATA150 and SATA I are the same thing as are SATA 3.0Gb/s and SATA II. The Western Digital SATA drives that come with the S3 Tivo have a jumper that limits the transfer rate to 1.5Gb/s or SATA I mode. Removing the jumper or getting a SATA II drive won't have any effect on the operation of the Tivo.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I have another question

After I have purchased my Tivo HD and start recording shows and then decide I want to upgrade the HD.
What happens to all the shows in the 'Now Playing'.

Do I loose them or can they be transferred to the new HD in anyway?

If they don't transfer another option would be... If this makes since to you
I might still have my old Tivo Series II at that time I want to upgrade. Could I set that one back up to record my show until I finish watching what is on the Tivo HD, upgrade the HD and put that one back online?

I figure I would have to contact Tivo to do that when the time comes.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

If you use the mfsCopy function in winMFS to copy the old drive to a new, larger drive, your recorded programs will be preserved. At the end of the mfsCopy operation, you'll be asked if you want to expand the new drive to use its larger capacity. It's all done quite easily if one uses Spike's winMFS.

I'd get a drive which is already factory set for quiet head seeks or one which supports user setting of acoustic management. That means be careful about Seagates since you don't get to set acoustic managment on their drives. If you want a Seagate, get one which is already factory set for quiet operation.

I personally used a Western Digital 750 gb which came out of their MyBook enclosure.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

YES, I was hoping to get a response like that about saving the 'Now Playing'.

As for the second part of your reply.
Not sure I understand it.

My Tivo is in a enclosed cabinet so I probably wouldn't hear it anyway.

When I upgraded my last Tivo I bought a 5400 RPM instead of a 7200 RPM so it would run as hot. Should I still be concerned with this?


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

Inside a closed cabinet it won't be as much an issue, but the clickety-click noise of head seeks can be really annoying if a drive doesn't have acoustic managment turned on. Many drives now have the ability to turn on "acoustic management" which changes the head seeks to be much quieter (at a small performance loss which isn't a problem for the TiVo). On a drive like the 750 GB Western Digital it is the difference between hearing the head seeks from across the room vs not being to hear them with your head right above the TiVo.

There are utilities available to set acoustic management to 128 (quietest). However, due to patent problems, Seagate doesn't have that option available to the end user. So, if you want a Seagate you should get one which they have set up at the factory for quiet rather than highest performance. With a Hitachi or Western Digital drive you can set acoustic management levels.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

And just how do you set the levels?

Is it with software?

I would be getting either a WD or Maxtor Hd for the upgrade


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

It is done via software with the drive connected directly to your PC's SATA. Won't work via a USB to SATA adapter.

http://www.mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#aam

are the instructions if you do it using the mfslive linux boot CD.

If you are using a Western Digital change the command to leave out the "-K 1" 
(obviously change sda to whatever your drive shows up as on your PC)

hdparm -M 128 /dev/sda


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Very cool
Thx for the tips


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

Guy Kuo said:


> So, if you want a Seagate you should get one which they have set up at the factory for quiet rather than highest performance.


I just wanted to add that I have a 200G Seagate in my PC, model ST3200820AS. It was advertised as being some sort of "whisper" quiet, and it Is unless you do anything that causes the head to seek. Then it more resembles marbles in a garbage can. 

Not a big deal for my PC but it would be pretty irritating in the living room I think.

George


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Thx for that update.

I'm totally staying away from Seagate and sticking with mainly WD


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

Debbie25 said:


> Thx for that update.
> 
> I'm totally staying away from Seagate and sticking with mainly WD


But to confuse the issue a bit, at work where I maintain (among other things) 150 or so various servers and desktops, I see a lot more WD failures than Seagate. For utility use like that I still buy Seagate almost exclusively. It's just for this particular application that I think the noise could be a problem. 

[edited to say: Seagate is apparently not noisy if one buys the right model (DB35 series) for this application. See info on down in the thread.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Unless you are buying a Seagate DB 35 drive which is tuned for DVR's. Western Digitals with the part number ending in JB such as the WD3200JB are tuned for DVR's while those ending in BB are tuned for speed and may no last as long. I just bought a Diamond MAX 21 which is made by Seagate, the drive is quiet and only $99.99 for 500 GB.


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

rbtravis said:


> Unless you are buying a Seagate DB 25 drive which is tuned for DVR's. .


I'd take your word for it, but that is why I did provide the model # of a drive I bought for my home computer, where the head stepping noise is much more noticeable than in a work environment where the background racket is higher to start with.

I'll likely research this a bit before I buy something to upgrade my series 2 to a larger drive because in general I do like Seagate drives for their longevity.


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

rbtravis said:


> Seagate DB 25 drive


I just took a look through Seagate's current products and don't see anything with any reference to DB 25. Is this in a current series of Seagate stuff?


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

gmcc said:


> I just took a look through Seagate's current products and don't see anything with any reference to DB 25. Is this in a current series of Seagate stuff?


It's DB35 Series.

DB35.1

DB35.2

DB35.3 Currently the latest model. model # ending with ACE (PATA) for Tivo Series 1 and 2, ending with SCE (SATA) for Tivo S3 and TivoHD

DB35.4 Latest model soon to be released including 1TB


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry typo meant DB35 Thanks Spike2k5


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Very good info, thx


----------



## phonefixers (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a new HD. Is there a way for a real techno-dummy to activate and use the e-sata port? I am running release candidate 9.1.L5 software


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

phonefixers said:


> I have a new HD. Is there a way for a real techno-dummy to activate and use the e-sata port? I am running release candidate 9.1.L5 software


 Look at the bottom of Spike2K5's message Tivo HD Upgrade


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

Guy Kuo said:


> If you use the mfsCopy function in winMFS to copy the old drive to a new, larger drive, your recorded programs will be preserved. At the end of the mfsCopy operation, you'll be asked if you want to expand the new drive to use its larger capacity. It's all done quite easily if one uses Spike's winMFS.
> 
> I'd get a drive which is already factory set for quiet head seeks or one which supports user setting of acoustic management. That means be careful about Seagates since you don't get to set acoustic managment on their drives. If you want a Seagate, get one which is already factory set for quiet operation.


I finally had some free time this week and got around to doing this and I must say, it went very well without a problem. Well, there were some problems but none related to MFSLive but rather to a couple of bad CD's and one dead CD player.

I used a 160G drive as the replacement because I had it in stock, which made it pretty much free for the moment and I'm not sure I need or want much more than that anyway. I was slightly worried that the drive might make too much racket for the living room but I don't hear it at all once in the case. (it was not a made-for-this drive, just a Seagate ST3160023A Barracuda)

GMcC


----------



## Bodhammer (Aug 15, 2002)

rbtravis said:


> Unless you are buying a Seagate DB 35 drive which is tuned for DVR's. Western Digitals with the part number ending in JB such as the WD3200JB are tuned for DVR's while those ending in BB are tuned for speed and may no last as long. I just bought a Diamond MAX 21 which is made by Seagate, the drive is quiet and only $99.99 for 500 GB.


Where did you find a 500GB for $99?

Thanks,
Bod


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Bodhammer said:


> Where did you find a 500GB for $99?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bod


 It was at Newegg.com but they appeared to have discontinued it. Tiger direct has the same drive for $109.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3167558&CatId=525;)


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

gmcc said:


> I finally had some free time this week and got around to doing this and I must say, it went very well without a problem. Well, there were some problems but none related to MFSLive but rather to a couple of bad CD's and one dead CD player.
> 
> I used a 160G drive as the replacement because I had it in stock, which made it pretty much free for the moment and I'm not sure I need or want much more than that anyway. I was slightly worried that the drive might make too much racket for the living room but I don't hear it at all once in the case. (it was not a made-for-this drive, just a Seagate ST3160023A Barracuda)
> 
> GMcC


Reply to myself just to get this in the thread: My upgrade noted above is working mostly trouble free, except for an occasional few moments of pixelization from time to time in various recordings.

I can't really know if this is due to the drive I used, or the CATV system getting marginal from time to time. I suppose if it continues I might break down and buy a specific drive for it and do it over (I still have my original drive stored in a safe place).

GMcC


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

And to complicate things further.. while an end user might not be able to set acoustical management on the Seagate drives if you buy their DB35 DVR drives you will be getting a dead quiet, higly reliable drive. This is why Weaknees sells them almost exclusively. Personally I wouldn't use the Western Digital as I see their failure rate being much higher in my place of business and in prior Tivo's I've owned. I have a pair of the DB35 750gb's in my HR10-250 and they can't be heard in our home theater.


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

kkluba said:


> Personally I wouldn't use the Western Digital as I see their failure rate being much higher in my place of business


Yup... I don't buy WD for work anymore and in fact I stick with Seagate for just the reason you mentioned.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Has anyone considered the 2.5" notebook hard drives? They are up to 500GB in size and would theoretically be the quietest/coolest drives. 

If so, would you choose 5400RPM or 7200RPM? Obviously 7200 is faster, do you need that speed for HD recording?


----------

